# who makes good quality headlocks?



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm building a new cattle facility and want to buy some headlocks for it. Does anyone have a brand they like. I need some that will hold up to beef cattle.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Powder River....the best head gates and sweeps IMO.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Richardin52 said:


> I'm building a new cattle facility and want to buy some headlocks for it. Does anyone have a brand they like. I need some that will hold up to beef cattle.


Headlocks for beef cattle??Pretty common hear for dairy hf growers to have headlocks along there feed lanes.

Your location would be nice!

If anywhere near here Gorter Clay Dairy in Pipestone,Mn sells alot of them.They would know what the good brands are.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Norbco makes a good headlock.
JMHO, HTH, Dave


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Headlocks for beef cattle??


Thats why I said Powder River because I thought Richard meant to say headgates.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Thats why I said Powder River because I thought Richard meant to say headgates.....
> 
> Regards, Mike


I actually was thinking of putting in headlocks in pen where I start cattle.But if you have to treat a sick one he probably isn't coming up to eat any way.So I went with portable tub and chute.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Stampede Steel is super nice stuff, We use a W & W chute. It is well made and came with two head gates either a manual or self catching-both work well not too hard to change out the head gates either. Good luck.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup I want some head locks. I'M in Maine, in the western mountains. Cattle will have access to the area with the headlocks in the winter. There are a couple good reasons to use headlocks. First I like my cows frendly but some will not let me near them. If they are in a headlock they cannot dodge me and get used to me very fast. Second, If they get fed using a head lock they will not waste anywhere near the hay they will using a round bale feeder. Third, If I need to handle them and they are used to the headlock and me being around them and other cows are around they are more relaxed.
My cows are all big babys and love to have me scratch their ears.

Each to their own.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Richard,
I used the Norbco headlocks with Angus cattle. I had 1-5 position panel, and they worked great. I could cock the whole panel, then release individually or all 5 at once.
HTH, Dave


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I would recommend a type of head lock that has a "trainer" position. Bovines are a wiley bunch. There will always be some smart a?? that will go along and use her nose to pivot the movable bar to see if the lock is "set" and therefore avoid getting trapped. Eventually this critter will have all the headlocks locked, and no one else will be able to get in them until you reset them. The training postion makes the head lock stop at the locked position when they nose test it, but it merely falls open again when the cow walks away. 
I believe Albers sells them.


----------

